# Jade G10 Topshot :)



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome shooting as always. And beautiful sling. I think you got the only one in jade if I’m not mistaken. Good job!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

awesome accuracy and great video


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great shooting!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Love Jade G10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Awesome shooting as always. And beautiful sling. I think you got the only one in jade if I'm not mistaken. Good job!!


Yea I think it was the only one, lucky me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

The first ever made green topshot I owned it don't know who I sold it to but it had top slots and all beautiful material enjoy that Alvaro!!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

here it is think that was like 5 years ago


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> post-7664-0-67129900-1426110915.jpg here it is think that was like 5 years ago


U should have sold that to me man lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I can see why you wanted it... you use it like a magic wand!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy!!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> I can see why you wanted it... you use it like a magic wand!


Now i just need all the colored poly ones lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Love that spinner


----------

